# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Mismagius's Workbook

## Mismagius

So I've decided to join the general lucid dreaming class  ::D: 

I've been wanting to do some WBTBs but haven't been able to recently, I will be soon though  :smiley: 

Other than trying to WILD and DILD during a wbtb, I'd also like to do dream incubation.

I was wondering, i'm using a mantra for DILD and i'm also using a mantra for DEILD, so I can get into the habit of not moving once I wake up.  So is it okay to use two mantras for separate purposes or will they cancel each other out?

----------


## Scionox

Welcome!

Mantras don't really 'cancel' each other out(As long as not opposites ofcourse), but its better to focus on one at time for greater effect.  :smiley:

----------


## Mismagius

Ah okay, thanks! ^o^

I had some cool WILD sensations yesterday, it felt like I was spinning, flying forwards at high speeds, being pulled backwards really fast, and wind rushing in my ears.  I've had some of these happen before, it's really fun, like being on a roller coaster. 

The weird thing is that I wasn't trying to WILD, maybe I woke up and remained half asleep and accidentally started WILDing?

----------


## Mismagius

Last night I had a dream that I (not really sure if I was me  :tongue2:  ) was around six years old and being interviewed by cops, one cop said something about stabilization and it made me think about lucid dreaming.  I asked him if he was a lucid dreamer or if he knew about lucid dreaming and he said yes, we talked about it for a bit.  

The night before last I had a dream that there were two giant alligators in my pond.  I said "Oh, I hope this is a dream" and then a bit later I did the staring at hands/counting fingers RC but I did it too quick and didn't become lucid.

Seems like good progress, lucid dreaming starting to be back in my non-lucid dreams a lot.

----------


## AstralVagabond

> Last night I had a dream that I (not really sure if I was me  ) was around six years old and being interviewed by cops, one cop said something about stabilization and it made me think about lucid dreaming.  I asked him if he was a lucid dreamer or if he knew about lucid dreaming and he said yes, we talked about it for a bit.



Oh, man, I know what you mean! Just a couple of nights ago, I had a dream that I'd talked to the father of one of the girls in my class and that I'd asked him something about the subject of dreaming. And that later, he called me over the phone and told me, "I know why you asked me that thing about dreaming back then. You're a lucid dreamer. And I am too." And then, he revealed that he was actually an expert in the field of lucid dreaming and that he had had a lifelong passion for it. He even gave my some kind of book of lucid dreaming secrets, apparently one that he wrote (over the phone, yes), which would help me in my lucid dreaming journey enormously.

At no point, while that was happening, did the possibility that I was actually dreaming just then cross my mind.

(I know I'm not a dream guide/admin/moderator or anything; but I just wanted to pop by and say that.  ::D: )

----------


## AstralVagabond

And also, I don't know why it had to be that particular girl whose father turned to be that character. We don't talk very often; but I did talk to her once the day before I had that dream. I guess that made enough of an impression to carry over as day residue...?

----------


## Scionox

I had those dreams with LD-related themes occasionally as well, sometimes to the point of "If dream lasted a few more seconds, would have became lucid".  :tongue2:  They are indeed a good sign.

As for sensations, sounds like you were indeed close to entering dream, maybe you should try materializing dream next time it happens.  :wink2:

----------


## Mismagius

> Oh, man, I know what you mean! Just a couple of nights ago, I had a dream that I'd talked to the father of one of the girls in my class and that I'd asked him something about the subject of dreaming. And that later, he called me over the phone and told me, "I know why you asked me that thing about dreaming back then. You're a lucid dreamer. And I am too." And then, he revealed that he was actually an expert in the field of lucid dreaming and that he had had a lifelong passion for it. He even gave my some kind of book of lucid dreaming secrets, apparently one that he wrote (over the phone, yes), which would help me in my lucid dreaming journey enormously.
> 
> At no point, while that was happening, did the possibility that I was actually dreaming just then cross my mind.
> 
> (I know I'm not a dream guide/admin/moderator or anything; but I just wanted to pop by and say that. )



Haha, that's both cool and hilarious  ::chuckle::   I love the big reveal, like a reverse "Yer a wizard Harry" ^o^

I always love how dreams have illogical things like someone giving you a book over the phone, it's like a cartoon  :Cheeky: 

Yeah, it could have been day residue but maybe also since you don't know him well, your subconscious thought he'd fit the role of a mysterious lucid dreaming master  :wink2: 





> I had those dreams with LD-related themes occasionally as well, sometimes to the point of "If dream lasted a few more seconds, would have became lucid".  They are indeed a good sign.
> 
> As for sensations, sounds like you were indeed close to entering dream, maybe you should try materializing dream next time it happens.



Awesome, I'll remember to try that next time  ::D: 

Last night I accidentally fell asleep for a few minutes and had a short lucid.  I was walking through a neighborhood, I noticed my hands and realized I was dreaming.  Not long after I feel like i'm being sucked into a portal, I turn around before I wake up and see a open grill that seems to have a TV screen inside of it.  On the screen is what I was watching on TV when I fell asleep.

I've had that portal feeling before, it's actually pretty cool.  Right before it happens there's this feeling that reminds me of when something really shocking happens in a book/game/movie.

----------


## AstralVagabond

> Yeah, it could have been day residue but maybe also since you don't know him well, your subconscious thought he'd fit the role of a mysterious lucid dreaming master



Yeah, the man was a character invented by my subconscious; but the girl from my class was used in the dream as a plot element to take me to him. And I guess me having talked to her earlier that day but not knowing her so well was the day residue bit to make her fit that role.  ::content::

----------


## Mismagius

Didn't mean to not post in here for so long  :tongue2: 

So I had a lucid dream the other night, right after the competition XO

It was lucid in the beginning I think but later on it felt like I was just dreaming of being lucid, no real awareness.  It was still a lot of fun though.  I had another dream where I was on the verge of becoming lucid.  I was questioning how I got where I was and if it could be a dream because I remembered laying on the couch before.  

My recall hasn't been as good as usual lately, though :C

----------

